

Google Tango and Oculus on standard iPhone - AxlVonFashion

This thing can pull it all off at once.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;1203948132&#x2F;rescape-fps-games-on-mobile-should-be-more-not-les
======
Mankhool
The VR wars are near.
[http://www.theunincorporatedman.com/](http://www.theunincorporatedman.com/)

